# New to board............



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

Hello.

New on board. Seems like a cool group. Currently train 3-4 days a week on an upper body - leg/back split routine. Working like a champ too. Been training nearly 30 years. Current routine below:

Upper -

Seated high incline press using a specially made barbell that's akin to a giant triceps bar. It's freaky and heavy. It allows for a parallel grip and really gets the shoulders. 5-6 sets of these

Weighted Dips - 3-5 sets of these

EZ bar Curls - 5x5

Pullover and press with an EZ curl bar - sets and reps until tired

AB work - Roman chair situps

Leg/back -

Squats - 5-7 sets to a heavy set of 10 reps - occasionally I'll also do rack squats from various positions for a few singles, doubles or triples.

Stiff leg deadlifts - 3x8

Calf Raises - 3x15

DB shrugs - 3x15

Weighted Chins - 1-3 sets of as many reps as possible

Roman chair situps

I'm interested in hearing from other trainers in their 40's (like me) who have any advise on training and staying lean and mean......... :lol:

Cheers,

JP


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2004)

welcome to the musclechat board dipper 

its good to see a new member


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks, its good to be on board.

Cheers,

JP


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi JP,

Welcome to the forum. Hope you continue for another 40+ years...

I have a magazine (fitness one) and this 94 year old came 12th out of hundreds in a rowing comp...makes you think dont it? and he looks in good shape, not muscly but at 94 he's still going strong...hope Im like that at that age.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

Wow! 94 and still going strong....that's impressive.

Training is going great. I worked out this morning doing my leg and back routine. I'm fried! I'm so sore..............squats are going real well. I started trying my hand at front squats. An exercise I haven't done in years. I'm working into it slowly.........don't want to blow anything out 

Cheers,

JP


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

do u find the front squats any good?

i always find i carnt hold too much weight.

and do u feel they hit a different muscle than doing normal squats.

steve


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

Steve,

When performing fromt squats you cant hold as much weight (as its not supported bu the traps) but instread your arms and...well thats it.

Depending on how you place your feet (further apart or closer toether) that can make all the difference....is that why maybe?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2004)

I find front squats easy to do. My background is in Olympic and powerlifting. I never had a problem doing them except that now, my shoulder and wrist flexibility isn't like it once was. As a reult, instead of holding the bar in the "clean" position to front squat, I now hold it in the crossed arms fashion. I cannot use as mush this way, but I can still squat. I feel the movement in the thighs of course, but closer to the knees and outsides of the quads. Regular squats tend to build up the tops and insides of my quads.

Another way to do front squats if flexibility is an issue is to attach two pairs of vise grip plies to the bar and hold onto those, with the bar on the front of the shoulders.

TJ, you're right about stance too. A narrow stance tends to build me up faster than a wider stance. With a wider stance, I can squat more, but I also risk injury. Too narrow a stance I my knees go into fits............. :shock:

Cheers,

JP


----------

